# THE engine house...............



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Guys I've got to say I'm even more impressed as I look this building over, this guy(dad's friend) was amazing.Alex, I wish I saw your layout it must have been awsome.
Back to the house, lit it up & started checking out the details, first ones a simple idea, but a lot of work to pull off. I remember a few shops where the garage doors had walk ins built into them, well he did sliders with the walk in. 

Pics are all with flash off, just ceiling light on in the room, so mainly the buildings own lights provided the lighting. 




























thats the side entry to the machine room.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Just some random shots of the interior, those chains hanging inside DO operate the pulleys for the roof vents!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Gonna work on re-hanging the doors, untangling the chain for the OPERATING pulley out in front of the shop & the 4 sliding doors for that entry.
the little office, another door that opens. 
I'll try & get some good crisp pictures as I go.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice. :thumbsup:

Was that building a kit do you know?

Nicely done there is a lot of details inside and out.
That will look good on your layout.
I like. :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I was going to ask if anyone knew if it was a kit, a set of prints to work from or a complete scratch build.
I think it's way too big for my setup, i'll lay it in the steam yard later, but it will cover 3/4's of it 
Messed with it a little more, I got the chains to the top pulleys straightened out, the one to the ground raises the 3 prong bar hanging in the middle.
not sure I have the block & tackle hanging from the right spot & still have at least one twist in the chains.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got all the front doors on, one of the skinny posts came loose at the bottom, drying as we speak. 










3 sliders open to one side


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Exhaust system, there's a hood over each bay near the back doors.
from the roof down..........










bottom up .............


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Sky lights, when you pull the chain a bar attached to the pully extends & opens the skylight.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think that's a kit but the builder had to have an engine shed nearby to get all that detail. That's one amazing piece of work and you should never part with it ever. I would find a place for it even if I had to rebuild my whole layout---again. Meantime since it's too big for your layout Rusty you can send it on to me any time. Ha! Pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I think for now I will make the rest of the repairs, pack it up as safly as I can & stash it in a safe corner. 
This is so out of my league right now, I set it on the board,it just overwhelms everything, the only way I could get tracks in & out would be on the edge of the board on the main lines, maybe some day, if the wife goes first I can convert the first floor to the train roooooooommmmmssssssssss.
Too bad they almost always out last us, I wonder why!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Back to the details, put the ends of the fuel tank back on, I could cut this section off & use it.....................just kidding don't shoot me!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Rusty that is just impressive as heck!! And the pics you took made it look so real!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

He even made U clamps for the light poles!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

My pics may be getting a little better but I think All the credit has to go to the man that build that:thumbsup: I can only imagine how long it took, thats not a weekend project by any means, the whole roof lifts off, but one of the chains in the front is hanging me up from removing it, would love to do a top view of the guts! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK got the pulleys figured out, the loop to the ground just opens the door(what I called the 3 prong thing)


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The block & tackle was upside down, it wasn't lifting the truck, the truck rides the rails all the way into the engine house. DOH ! Hey I'm just piecing things together, I don't have instructions. Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

A couple of pics I posted somewhere, more of alex's work, the rail carriers were all soldered to the rail, didn't take well to moving.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

the work train up close


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

His coal conveyer


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

hoist, could have used this on the 'Cuda!


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

that is just to cool,,,helluva craftsman there


----------



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

nice layout . it that on a 4x8 ? nice pics as well


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you. After cutting up some of the sections a little to fit the room it ended up as 7'8" x 5'7" on the main table & the long yard off to the side is 4'4"x 2'
Still trying to figure out a way to get a loop around the work bench area & back to the main table, have a 4'x4'2" section left out of the 8x4 I cut up for repairs & the cubby cover, a few other small pieces left over.Work table is also a 2'x40somethin inch piece that could be switched back also, I need a bigger room! 
The metamorphisis is documented in my Diorama post, the little story that just kept growing. Rich.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder if that was built for On30 trains?
The doors look awful big for HO? 

Though I really do like it and all the details, it just looks too big for a HO layout.

Looking at it on your layout it almost looks like I could park an O train in it.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

big ed said:


> I wonder if that was built for On30 trains?
> The doors look awful big for HO?
> 
> Though I really do like it and all the details, it just looks too big for a HO layout.
> ...


I see it that way too Ed. Not positively though since there aren't any pictures of it with a standard HO scale locomotive parked near it. The size of the tools compared to the tracks make me think narrow gauge of some sort, not sure which of those scales it is though.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I just came down from getting a pic  with the Pere marquette in the house, looks like a fit to me.
From the stuff he gave my dad, things like the turntable which is around 20" long , A 46" long passenger station, I'd have to say he had a massive layout, where these things would fit right in, on my short setup, even taking 3 sections out of the station it just didn't fit in. (the way it looked I mean) 
here's the Pere!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Tried to get a better shot of the work bench, he's even got a light on that.










The pulley setup above the work room.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd like to see a pic of the station


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

OK, the picture with the berkshire helps scale things up a bit. I really like all the detail work in that shop building.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ssgt, here's the station, I'm not sure how many sections I took off, I think three in this pic

Edit..........Now lookin at the bridge, thats about 36" so only one or two out.
Edit again, it was 3 sections off, next pic shows all 7.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok here's a pic of it there's 7 sections


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I think some confusion was the track going into the workshop, that is a smaller guage.
the thru tracks are ho size & the rear doors the other 2 are ho also. Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Repairs finished on the house, all doors are back on, have a few paint & decal touch ups but I'll do those next time I pull it out, now she's tucked away in the far corner in her own private box!


----------

